# Shad????



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

What is the best or easiest way to get shad (w/o buying)? I dont have a boat, but i do live near GMR, LMR, Eastwood Lake, etc.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

All I can say is good luck.....


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I rarely use my boat to get shad. Marina's hold shad at night as do most bridge areas, specially in shallow muddy water.
Just start throwing a cast net and looking for the little critters.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i throw a cast net for all of my shad and USUALLY have no trouble finding shad at the local lakes around any of the bridge openings that go into the bays. The past two weeks though the shad have been SCARCE with very few larger shad any where that ive tried for them. I have been getting 2-3 dozen of the baby shad without much trouble though ............i prefer shad in the 4-8 inch size range !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

He lives in the Dayton area. Most of us say Shad have been an endangered specicies in Dayton this year.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> He lives in the Dayton area. Most of us say Shad have been an endangered specicies in Dayton this year.


this year? you mean the past two centuries! good luck at finding shad in this area, they are few and far between.  the only time i can get any at all is when the rivers are blown out and flooding. then you can get a few in the swollen backwaters.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Unbelievable! They are so thick up the little hocking just out of the Ohio, that you can walk across the river on them. Amazing what a few miles of river will do.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Try St. Marys up at the north end by the sailboat club.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have found them by culvert pipes in the Grand Lake that weighed over 3 pounds with my net. So I say just keep looking or travel more.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> I have found them by culvert pipes in the Grand Lake that weighed over 3 pounds with my net. So I say just keep looking or travel more.


I've heard that about St Marys. I have heard people say that they can literally get more shad on one throw than they are able to lift into the boat.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hey ryan....dude just go over to CJ before dark and you can get all the shad you want.....OR up at the northridge pond.....when they are feeding near the bank lines, one throw of the net can fill a 5 gal bucket...just dont get caught


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Flathead King, just get me put in jail....least then i wont be able to catch more than you!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw where they had put a sign out no netting on that Northridge pond, midnight runs from now on..............Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Doctor said:


> Saw where they had put a sign out no netting on that Northridge pond, midnight runs from now on..............Doc


Well what makes it bad is they dont realize that castnetting is just about the only method to successfully catch shad....but I see where they are coming from.....you let everyone catch the shad from there and eventually you could run into a problem......but besides the point

I fish up there quite often and have never done anything to disrespect the pond or its rules, and once I read the sign of rules I never really paid much attention to it any more...well I was up there back in july fishing and needed some more bait so I grabbed the 'ole cast net and walked around the banks....I just netted about 10 and up pulls a truck....I didnt give it much attention but it pulls right behind me and he says something, I turn around and see its a sheriff so I dont mind him and return to my priorities and he says "Return what you have in your bucket to the pond and leave the premisses or be prosecuted"....WHAT!?!?!?   I didnt do anything wrong, well I guess what had happened is they installed the signs the day before and made it aware to the patrolling officers.....He was a pure jerk about it... so I dumped my bucket, reeled in my lines, and packed up for the truck.....and this dude drives over to my truck and asks "were you fishing" UH HELLO!!!! no Im out here searching for my pet goldfish I dumped in here.....jeeze and then he has the gumption to say...."well I didnt know you were fishing or I would have just made you dump the bucket, but just read the signs next time" what an @$$....but if that wasnt enough he watched me load my truck and pull out....my house being only 3 miles from the pond he follows me all the way to rt 4

thats the local government for ya...out here harassing the fishermen when they could be monitoring traffic or patrolling through springfield.... 

but I agree with Doc....they cant act on what they dont see  midnight runs with a flash light


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> I've heard that about St Marys. I have heard people say that they can literally get more shad on one throw than they are able to lift into the boat.


The shad up at St Marys are all on steroids and can be found everywhere.....there are so many of them in the lake that "tightlining" for channels is almost impossible....with all the running into your line.....

every night from the bank to about 200' out in the lake, the surface of the water becomes a frenzy with shad flipping, jumping, and "finning" and boy are they HUGE!!!! seen some one day that were bigger than the carp they were trying to eat the eggs from.....one frozen shad (whole) fills a 2 gal ziplock baggie with no room to put in a 2nd one


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Flathead King 06 said:


> The shad up at St Marys are all on steroids and can be found everywhere.....there are so many of them in the lake that "tightlining" for channels is almost impossible....with all the running into your line.....
> 
> every night from the bank to about 200' out in the lake, the surface of the water becomes a frenzy with shad flipping, jumping, and "finning" and boy are they HUGE!!!! seen some one day that were bigger than the carp they were trying to eat the eggs from.....one frozen shad (whole) fills a 2 gal ziplock baggie with no room to put in a 2nd one


WHAT!!! who's up fpr a "shad run"!?!?!?!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> The shad up at St Marys are all on steroids and can be found everywhere.....there are so many of them in the lake that "tightlining" for channels is almost impossible....with all the running into your line.....
> 
> every night from the bank to about 200' out in the lake, the surface of the water becomes a frenzy with shad flipping, jumping, and "finning" and boy are they HUGE!!!! seen some one day that were bigger than the carp they were trying to eat the eggs from.....one frozen shad (whole) fills a 2 gal ziplock baggie with no room to put in a 2nd one



just a little exageration there but they are big and they do come in "seasons". What you are likey seeing is the millions of micro shad on the surface. Unless you have a secret hole somewhere, cuz the places I hit the sumos almost disapear during the warmer months with anything over 4 inches almost never. Right after thaw you can find sumos, enough in one throw you cannot dead lift the net. During these hot months I travel to a dif. lake to get shad that is how it sucks here.


----------

